# What's the cost for a rear shock swap from your LBS



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey guys, 
What does it cost a local bike shop to install a new rear shock? Assuming an extra $50 for hardware kit.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GioRider said:


> Hey guys,
> What does it cost a local bike shop to install a new rear shock? Assuming an extra $50 for hardware kit.



Just labor to install? Probably about $10 to $50 depending on the shop. It's a pretty easy job.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you confirm the shock you purchased actually fit? Proper tune for the frame? If you got these right, the rest should be easy. If not...


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Unless there is something real hinky it should be a 5 min job. 

That said sometimes it's not straight forward.


----------



## mtbfree (Aug 20, 2015)

GioRider said:


> Hey guys,
> What does it cost a local bike shop to install a new rear shock? Assuming an extra $50 for hardware kit.


It doesn't matter what is their cost. It matters how much they charge you, just ask them for quote. 
And no, you cannot lower price based on "on some forum they said its 5 minute job"


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

Depends on the shop but most have a minimum labor rate so 5 minutes or 30 minutes may not be any different.


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Was curious how much I actually saved by doing the install my self. The BU bushings were a little tricky and I needed a specialty tool. So this added to the cost. It may be cheaper to bring it in.

I was able to replacd the rear shock and reuse the hardware including thd BU bushings from my original rear shock in about 30 minutes with the BU bushing removal tool and a couple of 13mm wrenchs. So it cost about $20 to do it my self.


----------



## mtbfree (Aug 20, 2015)

GioRider said:


> Was curious how much I actually saved by doing the install my self. The BU bushings were a little tricky and I needed a specialty tool. So this added to the cost. It may be cheaper to bring it in.
> 
> I was able to replacd the rear shock and reuse the hardware including thd BU bushings from my original rear shock in about 30 minutes with the BU bushing removal tool and a couple of 13mm wrenchs. So it cost about $20 to do it my self.


You "saved" because you value your time 0$/hr. If you put price on your time too, then "saving" is not so great


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I would do it myself, but my lbs would not charge for just switching out a shock. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

natas1321 said:


> I would do it myself, but my lbs would not charge for just switching out a shock.



Strange. Would they install a tube for me for free too?


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

mtbfree said:


> You "saved" because you value your time 0$/hr. If you put price on your time too, then "saving" is not so great


It probably takes longer to drive to the shop than it takes to replace it yourself. And then you have the mileage cost. Probably it's still a savings unless you're a plumber.


----------

